# Which Media Player/Subscription Service???



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Folk's,

I have spent the last 4 day's getting to know Rhapsody up close and personal. After being a subscriber since this past March I finally decided to purchase some music and make a cd. I won't go into detail (rant) but the software no longer work's. After numerous discussions with there service people via chat and e-mail and countless "fixes that will work" I am going to un-subscribe and delete the software.

My question to all of you is what do you use? Are music downloads available from the Naxos site? 
I am really only interested in classical music (in terms of downloading).

Thanks for your reply's


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I had URGE for a while, but since they have now "merged" with Rhapsody I have ceased downloading. I found Rhapsody okay for older recordings, but when it comes to particular performances or conductors, I found it to be somewhat limiting.

I am also searching for one which has the best deal and am pondering with eMusic, which immediately caught my attention since it allows you to download in _*cough, cough*_ Mp3 format. As for the selection, Im not sure. But, ...Im not totally phased out of purchasing CDs, which has its advantages.


----------

